# WPPI 2010



## tbphotography (Nov 1, 2009)

Who's going? Where are you staying? I would love to put together a shoot out for 18 or so people, maybe the neon graveyard or downtown??


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm going! err, wait...  What is it?


----------



## tbphotography (Nov 1, 2009)

ErectedGryphon said:


> I'm going! err, wait...  What is it?



WPPI (Wedding and Portrait Photographers International)
http://www.wppionline.com/


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Nov 1, 2009)

tbphotography said:


> ErectedGryphon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going! err, wait... What is it?
> ...


 
I would of never guessed that in a million years.


----------



## Jooles (Dec 28, 2009)

We are travelling from the UK to attend this convention.  Really looking forward to attending, and looking forward to visiting Vegas, any ideas for some leisure time too?  Never been before, and would love to have some 'chill' time too!!?? and maybe take the camera out and about!!!  LOL

Jooles and Mike


----------



## GFreg (Jan 4, 2010)

I have never been to Vegas so I can't tell you what to do, but I don't think you will have a problem finding stuff to fill your leisure time.  Have fun at the convention.  It looks interesting.


----------



## cirekoy (Mar 8, 2010)

Just for everyone's info, the trade-show portion of WPPI starts today  

If you're in Vegas be sure to find us and say hello. Sadly, I'm not there 

Let me know how it turns out! I've never been but have heard that it is a very, very fun time!


----------

